# Buzzing/tingling in vagina. Anyone else?!



## indigoskies

Hi girls. I'm 16+1. For the last couple of days I've been experiencing what I can only describe as buzzing or tingling in my nether regions. Sometimes it feels like it's right on top of my cervix, and everything down there feels very heavy.

I went to see my OB yesterday after convincing myself I must have an incompetent cervix. He checked by ultrasound and an internal exam and said it all looks perfect, cervix still long and closed. Baby, heart beat and placenta look perfect too and he's not concerned and said I'll just see you at 21 weeks!

The feeling is still there, but mostly when I'm standing or walking. I'm wondering if it's all the extra blood flow and maybe I'm just very sensitive. Anyone else feel this or is it just me?


----------



## kayleigh89

Yep me hunni i had this same week i think lols,very very annoying feels like ur swallowed a cell fone ehhe.

Its worn off now tho hunni,i got told maybe extra blood flow xxx


----------



## indigoskies

Thanks hun, makes me feel a bit better to know I'm not the only one! It's very disconcerting! This is my first, so I never have any idea if things are normal or not. Makes me all anxious :wacko:


----------



## NuKe

feels like a light vibrating? i get that too!


----------



## CaliGinger

I've felt this too, and I've read that it can be the baby settling on a nerve.


----------



## Nicoletta89

I get it too, I also get a vibrating feeling in my bump sometimes! I think it's baby sitting on the cervix and/or nerves :p


----------



## kygirl

I've felt that too, like a vibrating or a twitching type of thing... But I think it's normal lol I'm also 16 weeks!


----------



## indigoskies

Thanks girls. Yes, its a buzzing feeling and sometimes feels like a cell phone is about to fall out of me eeek! I have been worrying myself silly, despite seeing my OB and being told all is good. Convinced that something will go wrong, I have parked myself in bed for nearly the whole day! I know it's stupid, but pregnancy makes me slightly irrational sometimes.

I'm sure it's nothing and probably baby just moving or things stretching and growing. I guess at 16 weeks bubs is at the start of a huge growth spurt...some weird sensations are probably normal!


----------

